# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى  هل لا يوجد حال ام مدا ’’’’’’’

## alaa_day

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله    كيف حال جميع اعضاء المنتدى الكرام ان شاء الله تكوا في احسن حال 
اخوتي عندي جهاز karman mypad 701 لديا فيه مشكل الرمز السري لا يرد ان يعمل رزيت وكنت قد كتبت موضوع في هدا ولم اجد حل
المرجو المساعدة جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## mido78

Inchallah

----------


## king of royal

اخى الموضوع قديم  
4/5/2013 
واليوم  
23/4/2014 
يرجى غلق الموضوع  
لعدم المتابعه من صاحب الموضوع

----------


## TIGER_GSM

تم غلق موضوع

----------

